# Riding lessons in Somerset



## fetlocks32 (4 January 2018)

Hi all,
Just doing a little research. How much would you expect to / do you pay for a riding lesson in Somerset on your own horse with an experienced trainer with national and international competition and teaching experience?
a) at home in your own arena
b) elsewhere in a nice facility
Would be grateful for any thoughts,
Many thanks


----------

